# Plumbing / Gas Engineer Jobs in BC



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

My husband is a Plumber/Gas Engineer here in the UK. We are submitting our applications for PR in July and was wondering if anyone could tell me if they know of any companies who would consider maybe offering employment so we can use the PNP route. (I know this is highly unlikely but I have to ask)

Any information is greatly appreciated

Rx


----------

